# 1st Apprentice Interview/ Vacations ??



## Boneshaker (Jul 31, 2009)

Most locals do not have paid vacations or holidays as an inside wireman. Maybe in the manufacturing or line work sector. Some locals have a negotiated vacation fund that is deducted from your paycheck, but no owner offered vacations.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

There are certainly some regulars with some of the contractors in our area with vacation pay. No idea on how widespread, but it is out there.


----------



## retired 7373 (Feb 28, 2009)

Boneshaker said:


> Most locals do not have paid vacations or holidays as an inside wireman. Maybe in the manufacturing or line work sector. Some locals have a negotiated vacation fund that is deducted from your paycheck, but no owner offered vacations.


Some Locals do have vacation pay in their contracts that are a paid benefit, but not many have this benefit.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I never had any vacation. If I wanted a vacation it was without pay. They did allow for the time off though.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

The local around here don't get paid holidays or vacation.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Some of the contractors give there general foremans paid holidays and vacations, but that is a case by case deal though.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

We pay 6 holidays per year, one week vacation after one years service, 2 weeks after 5 years, and 2 bonus vacation days for no missed time. This is fringe benefits on top of the union benefits package.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

dawgs said:


> We pay 6 holidays per year, one week vacation after one years service, 2 weeks after 5 years, and 2 bonus vacation days for no missed time. This is fringe benefits on top of the union benefits package.


 That sounds like a pretty good deal there.:thumbsup:


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

william1978 said:


> That sounds like a pretty good deal there.:thumbsup:


 Havn't had any complaints yet.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

dawgs said:


> Havn't had any complaints yet.


 I bet not.:thumbsup:


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh forgot to add we also give out year end bonuses at Christmas, and give $100 each year for boot allowance.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

dawgs said:


> Oh forgot to add we also give out year end bonuses at Christmas, and give $100 each year for boot allowance.


 Is this out of local 26?


----------



## Boneshaker (Jul 31, 2009)

Is this part of the collective bargained contract or is this something you do on your own for your employees? Unless this guy gets accepted and goes to work for you or someone like you he most likely will not receive these benefits. Probably should'nt lead the guy to believe everyone is like this because you and I both know that's not the case. I have alot of respect for a company that treats its employees like you do. Keep it up.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

william1978 said:


> is this out of local 26?


 1340, 80, 666


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

dawgs said:


> 1340, 80, 666


 Ok thanks. For some reason I thought local 26 was close by. When I worked out of local 379 there were several that worked with me that started in local 26.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Boneshaker said:


> Is this part of the collective bargained contract or is this something you do on your own for your employees? Unless this guy gets accepted and goes to work for you or someone like you he most likely will not receive these benefits. Probably should'nt lead the guy to believe everyone is like this because you and I both know that's not the case. I have alot of respect for a company that treats its employees like you do. Keep it up.


Not part of the agreement. These are fringes we provide as a company. Keeps moral up and can be used as a tool for diciplinary reasons. I dont know to many signatory contractors that do this. Not trying to lead him to believe everyone does this, just telling what we do.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

dawgs said:


> Not part of the agreement. These are fringes we provide as a company. Keeps moral up and can be used as a tool for diciplinary reasons. I dont know to many signatory contractors that do this.


 I wish some of the signatory contractors would provide this in local 379.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

We give one week and after 5 years 2 weeks, as a general rule vacations are not offered by most contractors except for foremen and some service truck drivers..


----------

